# Latest TreT Tribute 3/20/13



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Nicky dropped his frozen peanut butter filled kong and just stared at the screen, slack jawed. Me too.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Wow... My first thought was canine parkour. 

What was most impressive to me was how, at normal speed, it looks like dogs just slam their back ends into the vertical surface they are climbing but, slowed down, you can really see just how quick they are with their back feet. It looks like they slam into it but they really do have their back feet under their bodies. 

For being a thickly built bully breed he is impressively coordinated. You just don't expect that kind of coordination out of the stockier breeds.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, someone find out what kind of food he's on !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

That was amazing! That dog is beautiful.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

What a nice looking bully! Amazing


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

That's truly amazing!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I've seen a few of these videos now, I think the dog is from Ukraine? truly an amazing athlete doing something he obviously loves a bit like my boy when he is sprinting at top speed although my boy wouldn't last more than 3 minutes doing this........even if his gangly legs let him ha ha!!

PS. the filming of him is pretty amazing too, how on earth would you keep up???


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

And I liked the guy doing flips after him.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG! I think I've seen a bit of this before but every time it is still amazing! The most impressive thing for me is his coordination. Avery loves to jump and if trained properly could probably pull off a couple of these jumps, but could he stand on the top of a tree stump? probably not. My dog is so totally not agile, actually I would describe him as clumsy...so for me that's the real amazing part (not to mention they have this dog jumping up walls and scaling practically vertical obstacles)!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

If I was a good trainer I think Richter could do it. He is so athletic and even looks somewhat like this dog except not as thick bodied.

This is an old picture of him for some reason I can't upload pictures any more. I think there all to big. Whats up with that?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh, all I can think about watching these videos is how tortured his poor joints must be doing all those stunts being so fat.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> Ugh, all I can think about watching these videos is how tortured his poor joints must be doing all those stunts being so fat.


I would like to see him slightly lighter too. Not a fan of the heavier set doing these sort of tricks...but that dog is certainly amazing....and the filming is great!


----------

